# Concentrates needed!



## Johanvdmrw (19/2/16)

Hi guys, just wanted to check if you know of any place in CPT that offers a walk in section for flavor concentrates? I desperately need sweetener for a recipe and I need it today


----------



## Nightwalker (19/2/16)

Vapor mountain?
Maybe @Oupa can help


----------

